# dieses - referent



## sedmont

Does "dieses" below refer to "neues Kulturelement" or to "dasjenige Gebiet"? Is the sentence ambiguous on this point?  I suppose it refers to "Gebiet", but I don't see how to be sure. Thank you for any assistance. 

*Infolgedessen wird sich ihr Wirken auf dasjenige Gebiet erstrecken, das als vorbereitendes für ein neues Kulturelement in Frage kommt, und dieses ist ein freies Geistesleben.*


----------



## Seestern

I should think "dieses"  refers to "Gebiet" because the clause "das als vorbereitendes für ein neues Kulturelement in Frage kommt" just explains "dasjenige Gebiet" a bit more but does not change the reference.


----------



## bearded

An Muttersprachler: sollte es hier nicht ''vorbereitend'' anstatt ''vorbereitendes'' heißen? Oder aber '*V*orbereitendes', denke ich.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> An Muttersprachler: sollte es hier nicht ''vorbereitend'' anstatt ''vorbereitendes'' heißen? Oder aber '*V*orbereitendes', denke ich.


M.E. handelt es sich hier um eine Ellipse:

_Infolgedessen wird sich ihr Wirken auf dasjenige Gebiet erstrecken, das als vorbereitendes (Gebiet) für ein neues Kulturelement in Frage kommt ..._


----------



## Kajjo

_Infolgedessen wird sich ihr Wirken auf dasjenige Gebiet erstrecken, das als vorbereitendes [Gebiet] für ein neues Kulturelement in Frage kommt, und dieses [Kulturelement] ist ein freies Geistesleben._

Ich verstehe den Satz wie dargestellt. Inhaltlich ergibt es für mich nur so einen wirklichen Sinn. 

Die von @sedmont zitierten Sätze sind allesamt umständlich und altmodisch formuliert und nur mäßig flüssig lesbar. Guter Stil sieht definitiv anders aus.


----------



## bearded

Würdet Ihr sagen _Dieses Mädchen kommt als immer gutgelauntes in Frage, _oder _....kommt als immer gutgelaunt in Frage_?
Die Ellipse würde ich eher in Anwesenheit eines Artikels verstehen: ..._als ein immer gutgelauntes..  _
Dasselbe würde ich auch bei 'gelten' anstatt 'in Frage kommen' meinen:
Dieses Mädchen gilt als immer gutgelaunt - dasjenige Gebiet, das als vorbereitend ...gilt/in Frage kommt.
Aber vielleicht irre ich mich.


----------



## Kajjo

_Dieses Mädchen kommt als immer gut gelauntes [Mädchen] in Frage._

Würde ich so nicht selbst sagen, wäre aber in leicht altmodischem Schriftdeutsch durchaus möglich.

_...kommt als immer gut gelaunt in Frage_?

Ist grammatisch richtig, aber ebenfalls wenig idiomatisch. Würde ich selbst so auch nicht formulieren.

Alternativen:
_
Das Mädchen kommt in Frage, weil es immer gut gelaunt ist.
Das Mädchen ist immer gut gelaunt, daher kommt es durchaus in Frage._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> _...kommt als immer gut gelaunt in Frage_
> Ist grammatisch richtig


Du hast aber (#5) geschrieben, der OP-Satz ergebe NUR mit ''vorbereitendes'' (wie ''gutgelauntes'') für Dich einen Sinn - oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## sedmont

I have discovered that the quote at the beginning of this thread is different at three points from a second source's version which runs thus:
*
Infolgedessen wird sich für die Zukunft ihr Wirken auf dasjenige Gebiet erstrecken, das als Vorbereitendes für ein neues Kulturelement in Frage kommt und dieses ist ein freies Geistesleben.*

*Three differences*: *1)* "für die Zukunft" is added, *2)* "vorbereitendes" becomes "Vorbereitendes", and* 3)* the comma after "kommt" and before "und" is now missing.


----------



## bearded

I'm glad to read that my guess (*V*orbereitendes, #3) was correct.


----------



## Kajjo

sedmont said:


> das als Vorbereitendes für ein neues Kulturelement in Frage kommt


The capital V is wrong, if "vorbereitendes Gebiet" is meant. I must be in lower case.


----------



## bearded

I understood it as 'vorbereitendes Element / das Vorbereitende'.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> I understood it as 'vorbereitendes Element / das Vorbereitende'.


Either way, an elliptical adjective is lower-case and not capitalised.


----------



## bearded

And could it by no means be a nominalized adjectve, like in ''Schönes sehe ich hier''? Es kommt als Vorbereitendes (= etwas Vorbereitendes) in Frage.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> And could it by no means be a nominalized adjectve, like in ''Schönes sehe ich hier''?


No, not if the noun is mentally added. The capitalisation occurs only if the adjective is the noun itself.


----------



## sedmont

I wonder if there is consensus in the discussion about whether "dieses" refers to "Gebiet" or refers to "Kulturelement"?

The text comes from 1920 or so, by the way.


----------



## Kajjo

sedmont said:


> I don't know if this matters to the discussion, but the text comes from 1920 or so.


With regards to capitalisation, this might matter. I only refer to the current rules.

The text sounds old-fashioned, so the date fits.


----------



## bearded

sedmont said:


> I wonder if there is consensus in the discussion about whether "dieses" refers to "Gebiet" or refers to "Kulturelement"?


Agreeing with Seestern, I think it refers to Gebiet - for what it's worth. For me, _ein freies Geistesleben _is more suitable to be a _Gebiet_/territory than a _Kulturelement _is.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> For me, _ein freies Geistesleben _is more suitable to be a _Gebiet_/territory than a _Kulturelement _is.


For me, vice versa. I could interpret _Geistesleben_ as _Kulturelement_ but not as _Gebiet_.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> For me, vice versa. I could interpret _Geistesleben_ as _Kulturelement_ but not as _Gebiet_.


I interpret _Gebiet _as a full _Bereich/_field, territory,  and therefore not suitable for a single _Element, _but very well suitable for a whole _Geistesleben.  _Anyhow, I may well be mistaken.  In this thread, our opinions seem to steadily diverge, but since you are the native there is no doubt that your _Sprachgefühl _is incomparably higher than mine, in particular as far as oldfashioned German is concerned... So I admit that you could be right, and bow to your native knowledge.


----------



## Kajjo

When I wrote #5 I was pretty sure and it was my instant native intuition. The longer we discuss about it, the more possibilities seem to exist. And the phrasing is weird anyway. I don't exclude your interpretation.

I think this shows how important fine phrasing is and I always wonder why authors with philosophical ambitions do not phrase a lot clearer. Sometimes I feel bad phrasing to make up for sloppy thinking. 

_Klare Worte für klare Gedanken. _


----------



## sedmont

The discussion has been helpful, even though inconclusive. I take it the sentence is ambiguous, at least without more context.


----------



## manfy

sedmont said:


> The discussion has been helpful, even though inconclusive. I take it the sentence is ambiguous, at least without more context.




Yes, it is somewhat ambiguous. But from a semantic point of view, the question - including its differing answers - is somewhat academic, too. "Neues Kulturelement" has been semantically assigned to and equated with "dasjenige Gebiet", so it doesn't really matter which reference you prefer because "dasjenige Gebiet" = "neues Kulturelement" and "neues Kulturelement" = "dasjenige Gebiet". 
For what it's worth, I did connect 'dieses' with 'neues Kulturelement' from the first time I read the post and even now, after further analysis, I stick with this opinion -- but I do know and accept that it's not the only valid interpretation.


----------



## sedmont

Manfy, thanks very much, a useful summing up.


----------



## Kajjo

I agree with Manfy. Yes, it is ambigious, but I, too, understood "dieses Kulturelement".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Es gab Zeiten, in denen noch der Gegensatz ›dieses‹ – ›jenes‹ gebraucht wurde (entspricht "this" vs. "that"). Vielleicht auch noch 1920? (Heute ist das nur noch selten der Fall.) Man könnte nachschauen, ob der Autor des Zitats die Unterscheidung an anderen Stellen macht. Wenn ja, dann wäre der Bezug in dem in Rede stehenden Zitat eindeutig: „dieses“ würde sich auf „Kulturelement“ beziehen, d. h. auf das, was näher an „dieses“ steht. Und wenn man sich dann auf „Gebiet“ beziehen wollte, müsste man "dieses“ durch „jenes“ ersetzen.


----------

